

Ex-Googler Calls Out Google Infrastructure as Obsolete - rogercosseboom
http://googlewatch.eweek.com/content/leaving_google/ex-googler_calls_out_google_infrastructure_as_obsolete.html

======
bediger
This is eweek's week-late coverage of something others have already covered,
better:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2639543>

It's just coverage of someone complaining that Google's "stack" isn't buzzword
compliant. Given that software really isn't fractally buggy
([http://www.andyozment.com/papers/Ozment_and_Schechter-
Milk_O...](http://www.andyozment.com/papers/Ozment_and_Schechter-Milk_Or_Wine-
Usenix06.pdf)) why not favor infrastructure that's been through the wringer
rather than skipping from one buzzword-compliant "stack" to another, as the
veering flaw of trade rag punditry dictates?

------
joshma
"I'm no programmer and can't speak to the qualitative differences of writing
software with JSON versus Big Table."

That's just embarrassing.

------
FameofLight
This guy is bullshitting

